# 1 Tim. 1:2



## Scott (Aug 8, 2005)

1 Tim. 1:2 reads: "To Timothy my true son in the faith: Grace, mercy and peace from God the Father and Christ Jesus our Lord."

Is this is traditional Jewish greeting (modified to include Jesus) of the sort that anyone would say to each other? Or is it something that Paul can say because of his special role as a minister or apostle that allows him to speak on God's behalf? Or something else?

Thanks

[Edited on 8-8-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Robin (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 1 Tim. 1:2 reads: "To Timothy my true son in the faith: Grace, mercy and peace from God the Father and Christ Jesus our Lord."
> 
> Is this is traditional Jewish greeting (modified to include Jesus) of the sort that anyone would say to each other? Or is it something that Paul can say because of his special role as a minister or apostle that allows him to speak on God's behalf? Or something else?
> Thanks




1 Timothy 1-2

*Paul, an apostle of Christ Jesus by command of God our Savior* and of Christ Jesus our hope, To Timothy, my true child in the faith:Grace, mercy, and peace from God the Father and Christ Jesus our Lord. 

Scott,

1 Timothy 1:1,2 Note the difference between your printing and the complete one from the Text. See what problems verse divisions can be - for there are no periods to separate parts of the salutation.

Paul, first states his rank and authority based on the command of God to instruct Timothy. This greeting is no mere social expression.

In edification,

Robin


----------



## Scott (Aug 9, 2005)

Robin: That is my initial reading too. I am wondering, though, if there is any historical background on the usage of this kind of phrasing, like saying "godspeed" to someone.


----------

